

What's a Tech City and Where Are the Cheap Ones? - racketracer
http://www.racketracer.com/2015/08/14/whats-a-tech-city-and-where-are-the-cheap-ones/

======
hwstar
Rent will eventually servo to what the market will bear, and salaries play a
big part. Remote jobs may be a easy around this linkage. If you can line in a
small town where a significant portion of the residents are making low wages,
you can beat the landlords at their game.

